# New Moderator #2



## oldognewtrick (Apr 25, 2016)

Welcome Bud16415 to our management team. Bud brings a perspective to the forum from a pure homeowner perspective and we're glad he's agreed to help around here.


----------



## nealtw (Apr 25, 2016)

Congrats Bud, you get the badge and the car


----------



## havasu (Apr 25, 2016)

Welcome Bud!


----------



## Chris (Apr 25, 2016)

I didn't get the car?


----------



## nealtw (Apr 25, 2016)

Chris said:


> I didn't get the car?



let your fingers do the walking


----------



## oldognewtrick (Apr 25, 2016)

Chris said:


> I didn't get the car?




You get to use the Lear Jet, don't complain. &#128527;


----------



## Chris (Apr 25, 2016)

I'm tired of sitting on the broken milk crate.


----------



## slownsteady (Apr 25, 2016)

Hey Bud, Congrats. i guess we're classmates of some sort.


----------



## Chris (Apr 25, 2016)

Class of 2016.


----------



## bud16415 (Apr 25, 2016)

I just did it for the free coffee now a badge and a golf cart oh my. 

Thanks for the welcome all. 

And that top-secret forum is pretty cool. Um ah I was allowed to mention that right?


----------



## bud16415 (Apr 25, 2016)

slownsteady said:


> Hey Bud, Congrats. i guess we're classmates of some sort.



Yep classmates, I go by the name #2 now.


----------



## nealtw (Apr 25, 2016)

bud16415 said:


> I just did it for the free coffee now a badge and a golf cart oh my.
> 
> Thanks for the welcome all.
> 
> And that top-secret forum is pretty cool. Um ah I was allowed to mention that right?



Use your shoe for a phone?


----------



## oldognewtrick (Apr 25, 2016)

bud16415 said:


> I just did it for the free coffee now a badge and a golf cart oh my.
> 
> Thanks for the welcome all.
> 
> And that top-secret forum is pretty cool. Um ah I was allowed to mention that right?



For goodness sakes, don't mention the fresh donuts.&#128516;


----------



## slownsteady (Apr 25, 2016)

No, but I hear the cone of silence works......sometimes


----------



## nealtw (Apr 25, 2016)

No class here.............


----------



## slownsteady (Apr 25, 2016)

nealtw said:


> No class here.............


So true.....................:beer:


----------



## nealtw (Apr 25, 2016)

Watch out for people horsing around


----------



## bud16415 (Apr 25, 2016)

These get smart references are dating us all.  

Come on 99 we have work to do.


----------



## inspectorD (May 1, 2016)

oldognewtrick said:


> You get to use the Lear Jet, don't complain. &#128527;



Umm yeah...about that...


----------



## oldognewtrick (May 1, 2016)

inspectorD said:


> Umm yeah...about that...




Did you bring it back with an empty tank again?


----------



## frodo (May 1, 2016)

congrats Bud.    did you get a  decoder ring ?


----------



## inspectorD (May 1, 2016)

oldognewtrick said:


> Did you bring it back with an empty tank again?



Ummm. yeah,,, that was the issue... just dont make me explain anything else...it was really really ...never mind.:beer:


----------



## jmr106 (May 1, 2016)

nealtw said:


> Congrats Bud, you get the badge and the car




Is that a Tuk Tuk car? :rofl:


----------



## nealtw (May 1, 2016)

jmr106 said:


> Is that a Tuk Tuk car? :rofl:


Yes.............


----------



## bud16415 (May 2, 2016)

frodo said:


> congrats Bud.    did you get a  decoder ring ?





[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WvKlqMjfk1Y[/ame]


----------



## slownsteady (May 2, 2016)

Is that a north decoder or a south decoder?


----------



## nealtw (May 2, 2016)

But you have to drink that stuff.


----------



## slownsteady (May 2, 2016)

Captain Midnight! Maybe I will change my handle.....hmmmm.


----------

